# Heimnetzwerk



## josDesign (15. Januar 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe bei mir zuhause 6 PCs stehen!

Diese hängen alle an einem D-Link 8 port Switch.

So nun möchte ich einen Rechner so einrichten, das er als so eine Art Server fungiert:

Eventuell Linux damit bessere Firewall ist usw.

Momentan habe ich einen ISDN Zugang aber wird in 1/2 Jahr ADSL sein.

Auf allen anderen Rechnern läuft WIN XP Pro

Welches Linux brauche ich dazu, das ich so was machen kann?!!?????

Als Zugangsgerät habe ich eine kleine Telefonanlage AVM Fritz!X PC v.3.0

Ist das denn möglich????


Da wäre auch noch das Problem mit der Verbindungsherstellung, das der Linux server automatisch die Verbindung herstellt mit dem Internet und dann wieder aber trennt. HAbe das bis jetzt immer mit Janaserver gemacht unter Windows.


Kann mir jemadn Tipps geben, wo man sich im Internet darüber informieren kann!!!


MfG

josDesign


----------



## fluessig (15. Januar 2003)

Gibt's bei dir noch kein DSL oder dauert dein Antrag noch so lange?
Ich würde dir sonst nämlich einen Hardwarerouter empfehlen für dein DSL. Der spart dir viel Arbeit beim Einrichten (wer 6 Rechner hat kann auch die paar Euro noch locker machen).
Wenn es dir allerdings genau darum geht (Wissen wie man's macht) oder Linux Firewall (wobei ich bezweifle, dass die soooooo viel besser ist als die eines Routers), dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen 
Sicher weiss ich aber, dass das unter jeder Linux Distribution geht, nur hab ich vergessen wie das Programm dafür heisst (läuft sogar auf 486ern mit 16mb ram) .


----------



## josDesign (15. Januar 2003)

*DSL*

Ja blöde Telekom Austria!!!!

Zu uns kommts nur wenn auch genügend Interessenten sind!!! Ansonsten erst nächstes Jahr geplant. Bin aber gerade am Zusammensuchen der Interessenten, schreibe sogar einen Artikel in die Gemeindezeitschrift.


mfg
josDesign


Weis jemand wie genau ich das machen kann mit dem Netzwerk


----------



## Daniel Toplak (15. Januar 2003)

Sicherlich ist bei einem Solchen Netzwerk ein Router die elgeanteste Lösung, denn das was dieser Jana-Server bietet ist leider zu wenig.
Eine sehr gute Lösung bietet wie fluessig schon gesagt hat eine Mini-Linux-Distribution, die auf einem eigenen Rechner läuft (ab 486, 8MB RAM). Das ganze dient dann als Router, Firewall, usw..., je nachdem welche Packete installiert werden und welche Hardware der Rechner hat.
Informationen dazu gibt es unter: http://www.fli4l.de
Wenn du allerdings Serverdienste benötigst (Mail-, Web-, SQL-, Proxy-, FTP-Server, usw...) dann empfielt es sich einmal eine "richtige" Linux-Distribution zu verwenden, die dann auf einem etwas besseren Rechner läuft und auch das Routing und die Firewall beinhaltet, oder einen weiteren Rechner mit dem projekt http://www.eisfair.org wobei das noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt.

Gruss Homer


----------

